# bubbling on front door



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

what's up fellas?quick question that i maybe already know why it happened but ill ask anyways.I painted a front door a dark color and all seemed fine and homeowner was extremely happy.Door was previously stained but was faded over so many years due to sun exposure.Homeowner decided to just paint it a dark color.We stripped and sanded entire door.We then primed and put a top coat of paint.A month later paint began to bubble up.Im thinking that maybe dark color was painted during the sun hitting directly on door.Is this a common thing with dark colors being painted on front doors?This has never happened before but i know it can happen.Any thoughts on why this has happened and what is easiest way to correct this problem in your guys opinion


Thank You


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you sure it took a month to bubble, or is that just when someone noticed?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

usually when a exterior door is painted in a dark color, door manufacturers will void the warranty. I know this is nor a new door so you don't need to concerned with a warranty. but ya, a dark color can bubble in direct heat from the sun. it could actually warp tje door (i have seen it) 

sucks dude, but color can be expensive v


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

yes sir over a month sir richard.Why do you ask?Are you being facetious or do you know something that i should know?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

dim715 said:


> yes sir over a month sir richard.Why do you ask?Are you being facetious or do you know something that i should know?


Not at all. 
Just seems to me that usually bubbling will happen right away/next day/right after the sun gets on it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Not at all.
> Just seems to me that usually bubbling will happen right away/next day/right after the sun gets on it.


these bubble can take months to appear, as the heat weakens the coating compromising the integerty of the coating. its typically in direct sun light and the door experiences extream heat.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wondered if maybe it bubbled up right away, and no one noticed it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Sir richarrrrrd!!!!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Are the top, bottom, and sides of the door painted? When the blisters are popped what does it go down to? Bare wood or primer? Is there an odor to the blister?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the door made of?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> these bubble can take months to appear, as the heat weakens the coating compromising the integerty of the coating. its typically in direct sun light and the door experiences extream heat.


 
for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

If there is a glass storm door that could be a heat problem


----------

